

Is Naming Your Startup “Hipster” Genius Or Terrible? - dougludlow
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/hipster/

======
imkevingao
it's genius enough to use such a name to get free publicity on techcrunch, but
at the same time the company name has no innovation at all, maybe it's the
whole reverse psychology thing. I just hope their __something __that is coming
to SF is cooler than their name.

